Ask HN: Is there another way to get to “Real AI” than deep learning? - cvaidya1986
======
rl3
Well, nobody knows since strong AI doesn't exist yet.

That said I'm not sure why it would be assumed deep learning is necessarily a
path to that, let alone the only path.

I suspect that if you asked a strong AI to bootstrap itself, it'd probably
figure out quite a few radically different ways to do so. There probably isn't
just one path.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Perhaps some kind of evolutionary algorithm might work.

